# Yildiz shotguns??



## Tpack (Mar 20, 2012)

Any owners or former owners of a Yildiz shotgun?? Any reviews? A buddy of mine is looking to buy one and I didn't know what to tell him. Thanks!!


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Kids bought me a over and under Yildiz several years ago, shot many skeet, shot at a lot of dove, hit a few. My fault not the guns. Had a little trouble ejecting one shell when it wasnt clean. Buy other than that, a good gun. 
My never to be humble opinion.
Have a great day


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Love mine, 2 years running. Make sure to oil/grease all contact points, mine now just falls over on its own. Also, if 12ga, get a Limbsaver recoil pad, either slip on or replacement, she kicks like a mule

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

The Yildiz is a great gun for the money. I bought the 20ga for my daughter last year and it has been flawless. She shoots with one of the local 4-H shotgun clubs and has 1547 rounds through it with no problems at all. Yes, I keep track of every round with the Gun Tool Box app on my phone. Go to Academy and ask to see every one that is in stock. Put them all together to see which one you like the best. They are a little tight at first but will loosen up with use. Hers will open with just the weight of the barrel now. If you want to read some reviews, check out the Yildiz forum on www.shotgunworld.com . I also have a round count thread going on that site as well as others. Thanks, Steven

Yildiz forum:
http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=104&sid=ab66cca1205a40a2a5ed714dda7fcbbf

My round count thread:
http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=104&t=252718


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Plenty: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=12326028


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

One of the best buys in a field O/U. Great guns for the money.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I have the 20g over and under. 3 years now. Never a problem with the gun, just the shooter. HAHA.



JJGold said:


> Plenty: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=12326028


Your link no work Gold.


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Yildiz shotguns*

I have a 20 auto and a 12 OU. For the price the fit and finish are great. Never a problem with either. I agree, get a recoil pad for the OU. He will love it.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I like my 20 o/u


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

My wife just bought us an electric trap/skeet thrower. My next purchase this week will be a Yildiz semiauto 12ga. Model a71.
I've read good reviews regarding Yildiz. Never heard of em, but they are in my price range. 

Kelly


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Bought mine used at the gun show. Has been a great gun and it does kick.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I've shot a 12 ga O/U several times. Skeet, dove, etc... 
Really great gun. I'm going to buy one when I get around to it. I agree with the recoil pad. The 12 ga kicks harder than some, but the limb saver tames it nicely.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I've heard tons of good reviews on them! Got two buddies that own them and they've never had a problem!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I have the 410 O/U and love it. Has an ejection problem periodically with one barrel. I need to take it to Briley's in Houston and get them to look at it. Briley's does the warrenty work for Yildiz.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Loved mine till some one stole it! I would deff buy another one


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

keep them clean and they will be trouble free, we have (2) 20's and (1) 12 and we love them


----------



## BrianJ28 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Great o/u!*

I've had mine for about 18 months now and have ran at LEAST 8 cases (2,000 shells) thru it. I shoot skeet with it but it also makes a great dove gun. Mine is a 12 gauge and you absolutely CAN NOT beat it for the price. As others have stated, I had a failure to eject once or twice but an occasional drop of oil down the ejector rails solves that problem. I also believe that the cheaper aluminum shells have something to do with it. I've never had a failure to eject while shooting brass shells. You can order chokes online from Academy or Briley but the 5 that come with it are sufficient for just about everything. I also put a Limbsaver on it as well as a Hi Viz fiber optic front sight. I'm sure someone here will have something negative to say or recommend a more expensive option but the vast majority of people who own one love them.


----------

